# T-SHIRT CONTEST!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

First person (mimb staff not eligible) to answer correctly will win a free t-shirt!

What BRAND, was my very first atv?

For bonus (stickers) what CC was it?

*GO*


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris 425? Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nope lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Honda 350?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Honda 300?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

speedman wins the brand!

So t-shirt goes to him!! winner winner chicken dinner! lol

now for stickers can anyone guess the year, and CC?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

350. 86


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nope


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! I love winning lol thanks.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

250 90


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

85, 200


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

88 300?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

87 125

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

1970 90cc


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TxDad was close.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

86 250cc


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

86 350x and it was a trike


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

85' 225


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok,* none* of what is in my signature is the correct answer...  there's the next hint lol


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

86 200sx


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

85 110


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

84' 200


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

88/200


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lot's of people have guessed 200 and 200 is correct.... Since TxDad was the first to guess 200CC I'll send him a sticker.

So we're down to the year... let's see if I can give a hint w/o giving it away... SO whoever guesses the correct year to go with the CC will be a sticker winner as well!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

1984?


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm out boys! Said to heck with it and ordered em' up. Good luck!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

1978


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*-1/3x^2 = -1322688
*

Hope that's right.. haha... guess we'll see. Solve for* x*


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Are you including ATC's as well? three wheelers?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

or you guys solve for this 

(x² + 111x + 111) = (x + A)(x +B) The answer popo looking for is AB


The question is Are you Smarter Than A 5th Grader?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol maybe someone will figure them out.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im in school now and can't figure that out. Im gonna guess one last time and then I give up.

1982 ATC 200E Big Red

OR

1983 ATC 200X


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I always hated when people put letters in math, it doesn't make sense. 

Gonna guess 1987 200


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. well if no one figures it out I'll post an easier one.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

phreebsd said:


> or you guys solve for this
> 
> (x² + 111x + 111) = (x + A)(x +B) The answer popo looking for is AB
> 
> ...


If my math days server me well, I believe this would be "no solution".

There are no two factors of 111 that add up to be 111.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

may have it, how about 94?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

math=1992


----------



## chadwyk (Jul 17, 2011)

1983?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Waddaman said:


> math=1992


We HAVE a winner! Rekon how many stamps I need on a letter envelope to get to Canada????????????? 

but mine had racks F&R, instead of that box thing










Got it when I was 11.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> If my math days server me well, I believe this would be "no solution".
> 
> There are no two factors of 111 that add up to be 111.


 
oh crap the last number was supposed to be 1748.

regardless congrats!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol only took me 4 guesses :34:. Ill PM you with my Address


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

phreebsd said:


> 19 + 92 = 111


If you work that out you get a different equation.

(x+19)(x+92)

FOIL method, first x first, outside x outside, inside x inside, last x last

x(x) x(92) x(19) 19(92)
x2 + 92x + 19x + 1748
x2 + 111x + 1748

That is not the original equation. :thinking:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

I hate math....... next time let's just guess your favorite color.....lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah. That might not take as long lol... 

I'll do another one soon. Will come up with a better contest. This was just an on the spot kinda moment. I thought, I want to give away another tshirt.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> If you work that out you get a different equation.
> 
> (x+19)(x+92)
> 
> ...


See post 40


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------

